# How Many Guys In Markham Ontario??



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

Im in markham ON


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm close but not in Markham.tymusic


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

bump...bump...bump
lets revive this post!


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm in Scarborough, Markham Rd and 401 but I service all of Markham.


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm scarborough as well. neilson and finch.
but i service markham


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

dingybigfoot;823567 said:


> i'm scarborough as well. neilson and finch.
> but i service markham


Sweet. We should get together for a brew soon. Never hurts having contacts. There are a few guys I know in the area I have called on for help and they have called on me for help in the event of breakdowns etc.

John


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

cool i'm up for that. networking is key.


----------



## JAMESBOND2509 (Oct 6, 2009)

Im in Mississauga


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool let me know when your free bud. My summer season officially ended today so now I have too much time on my hands. lol Well except weekends. I bounce at a bar at warden and eglington.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JAMESBOND2509;823800 said:


> Im in Mississauga


Where is a big town?


----------



## kefala (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in East Markham


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;823989 said:


> free bud.


did you just offer us all free BUD? lol


----------

